# 2001 taxes done



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yesterday, the accountant got done figuring my taxes for last year. The only good point - I lost so much money plowing snow that I got a good-sized refund of taxes from my other job. Plus, I got a bunch of new toys.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We just got ours last Thursday.
Suffice to say we are not looking forward to April 15th.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Suffice to say we are not looking forward to April 15th


I feel your pain....


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*April 15*

  Same here it doesn't matter how much I pay ahead, I always have to pay more than I want. Please give me a flat rate TAX even 28% I would take  .


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I dont look forward to paying takes, but I am happy when I owe alot..  It must mean I made alot... I know I have a good CPA.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Didn't say it was a bad thing, just that I wasn't looking forward to stroking out that check.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I can agree that the writing of the check is the hard part, hopefully my last check in January will cover it. Maybe just a little short, but that is ok.


----------

